# Photomatix Pro beta



## fugu82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Photomatix Pro has a beta release that will open 5D Mark III raws: http://www.hdrsoft.com/download/beta/pmp42.html


----------



## mirekti (Jan 20, 2013)

Guys, what is your workflow with Photomatix and why?
I saw Tray Ratcliff exports first from Lightroom to jpeg and than works on photos.
I tend to use Lightroom plugin and export the from LR to P directly than I save it as tiff.
Does Lightroom plugin convert those raw files to jpeg before sending to P or? ...a bit confused here.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 20, 2013)

i am a photomatix owner.

but to be honest i don´t use it anymore.
it was good but it´s a bit outdated yet.

the software has made no real progress for some time.
not when it comes to image quality.

i have send them some example images that had strange artifacts when processed with photomatix.
after a some debate about what causes the problem, i told them that other programs don´t show these artifacts.

they seemed not eager to solve the problem.
instead, after 3 or 4 emails, they offered me a refund and the advice to use the other program if i like it more. :


----------



## mirekti (Jan 20, 2013)

...so what is than hottest sw at the moment for HDR?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 20, 2013)

This Topic here

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11859.0


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 24, 2013)

mirekti said:


> Guys, what is your workflow with Photomatix and why?



Depends on how well I did with bracketing, and the look I'm going for.

Some of the time I use DPP to produce 16-bit TIFFs, apply a bit of Topaz denoise if necessary, then load the tiffs into Photomatix, then do final tweaks in LR. I typically use this approach if I think Canon's DLO is going to be useful for the shot. Unfortunately I sometimes find that DPP clips hilites excessively compared to LR and the resulting fusions in Photomatix don't work too well.

So, the rest of the time for me its:
- LR -> Export as TIFF
- Do minor fixups and maybe apply Denoise
- Photomatix, then export as TIFF
- Tweaks in LR and Photoshop.


----------

